# La Juve è vicinissima a Iturbe. Milan superato.



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:

La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

La Gazzetta ormai è patetica....

Cediamo Kakà: Milan vicino ad Iturbe

In programma vertice prima Juve e poi Milan per Iturbe: Iturbe alla Juve

Domani faremo noi il vertice e la Gazzetta titolerà: Milan sorpasso alla Juve per Iturbe


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

E noi abbiamo offerto 25...si....ok


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Mah, non ci si capisce più nulla.

Certo che se ci soffiano pure questo...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Se ci soffiano Iturbe e non fanno un vero colpo mi sa che quest'anno ci sarà veramente la rivolta eh

Comunque io resto ancora fiducioso sul mercato, aspetto almeno due settimane.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Di Marzio ha detto che la Juve ha l'accordo con i procuratori di Iturbe, con uno che ha una parte minore del cartellino e domani avrà un incontro con il Verona per chiudere subito ed evitare ulteriore offerte del milan.
Al giocatore un contratto di 5 anni con 2 milioni di euro di base all'anno


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che la Juve ha l'accordo con i procuratori di Iturbe,* con uno che ha una parte minore del cartellino* e domani avrà un incontro con il Verona per chiudere subito ed evitare ulteriore offerte del milan.
> Al giocatore un contratto di 5 anni con 2 milioni di euro di base all'anno



Che dovrebbe essere Mascardi.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Se lo dice Di Marzio allora...mah


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Che dovrebbe essere Mascardi.


Esatto
E misa che pure questo è andato...non ci rialzeremo mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.



Sono sincero... stavolta non sono sorpreso, nè deluso, e non mi arrabbierò.

Io sono sempre stato convinto che il collegamento Kakà-Iturbe fosse una clamorosa balla diffusa dai soliti noti per addolcire e giustificare la partenza del brasiliano di fronte ai numerosi affezionati.
Ok, si poteva fare un discorso correlato di sostituzione tecnica, ma con i soldi questa storia non c'entrava proprio nulla.

Questo non vuol dire che Iturbe non possa infine arrivare, o che un altro attaccante non sarà acquistato.. solamente che servono soldi che solamente la cessione di un "big" (se li abbiamo), o di almeno tre scarti con ingaggio oneroso (Mexes, Robinho e Abate), potranno portare nelle casse.
Quando arriveranno queste cessioni sarà troppo tardi.
Di regali, come al solito, dal portafoglio di Berlusca non ne avremo mai.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma se cediamo il big (Balotelli..) poi bisogna prendere due attaccanti e siamo punto e a capo


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Prenderemo Lavezzi o un altro vecchio con ingaggio altissimo.


----------



## sabato (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma questi della Juve comprano solo?!?

È inutile, anche adesso Conte ha timore del Milan,
della sua rinascita più che altro, ed è per questo che spinge per Iturbe,
anche se hanno da acquistare altro.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Mha, le cifre si stanno alzando per un giocatore che ha fatto 8 gol in 33 partite. C'è un mondo pieno di giocatori, che iniziassero a conoscerli invece di puntare l'unico vociferato!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.



Ma noi mica ne abbiamo già offerti 25?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

La seconda "paraculaggine" per i tifosi, dopo la balla Kakà, è comunque già pronta: abbiamo Taarabt.

E verrà imbastita una trattativa estenuante per il riscatto (o acquisto, qualunque cosa sia ora la trattativa) fino al 31 agosto, in Honda-style.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

*Conferme anche da Di Marzio: la Juve ha trovato l'accordo col giocatore, contratto da 5 anni per 2 mln a stagione. Manca solo l'accordo tra i club...*


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Come previsto da molti di noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Boh forse è anche meglio. 25 milioni per Iturbe sono follia. Noi probabilmente non possiamo permetterci nemmeno di comprare Moscardelli, mi pareva strano i 25 milioni per questo qua.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Vabbe ma in fin dei conti cosa ci potevamo aspettare? Rivoluzione di qua rivoluzione di la, per poi andare a prendere 2 parametri zero invece di riscattare rami e taarabt che si erano meritati questa maglia
Potevamo davvero pensare di prendere per 25, e dico 25,milioni di euro un giovane di grandi prospettive? Non rientra nei nostri parametri,o meglio dire, parametri zero


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Questo mercato per non perdere la speranza totale verso questa dirigenza.....Credono di arrivare tra le prime tre con questa squadra....mamma mia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questo mercato per non perdere la speranza totale verso questa dirigenza.....Credono di arrivare tra le prime tre con questa squadra....mamma mia


Sono anni che compriamo bidoni a parametro zero o che facciamo scambi con Preziosi, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso quest'anno, tra l'altro senza gli introiti della Champions? Mi pare ovvio che si continuerà con un profilo low (no) cost finchè qualcuno deciderà veramente di levarsi di torno per far spazio a chi ha voglia di investire più dei soliti 50 euro di budget per il mercato.
Sta storia di Iturbe per me non aveva senso. Spendere 25 milioni così all'improvviso, dopo anni di acquisti a 0, scambi e comproprietà? A me pareva strano, forse è il solito giochino di Galliani buono solo per far alzare il prezzo per chi realmente ha soldi da spendere.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che compriamo bidoni a parametro zero o che facciamo scambi con Preziosi, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso quest'anno?


Perché si è toccato il fondo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Perché si è toccato il fondo


Finchè ci sono questi personaggi nella nostra dirigenza, ci toccheranno anni forse peggiori di quel che abbiamo passato.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Finchè ci sono questi personaggi nella nostra dirigenza, ci toccheranno anni forse peggiori di quel che abbiamo passato.


Credo tu abbia ragione purtroppo


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

si sapeva finiva cosi...e la roma sta prendendo yarmolenko,gli unici dementi che prendono scarsoni restiamo sempre noi e poi abbiamo la faccia di dire che pensiamo alla champions


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2014)

se prendiamo cerci + taarabt (costo complessivo uguale a quello di iturbe) e se con le nostre offerte la juve dovra spendere di piu dico che non mi dispiace per nulla.
anzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.



*Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

...Milan alla finestra..... Sta annaffiando le piante!!!! 

Su su....tanto ci salveremo anche quest anno....su!


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2014)

Se Iturbe va alla Juve è l'ennesima figuraccia.  Spero solo che la campagna abbonamenti venga disertata.
Se l'alternativa è buttare soldi su Cerci meglio niente,teste calde ne abbiamo a sufficienza.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se Iturbe va alla Juve è l'ennesima figuraccia.  Spero solo che la campagna abbonamenti venga disertata.
> Se l'alternativa è buttare soldi su Cerci meglio niente,teste calde ne abbiamo a sufficienza.



cerci è una testa calda???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*



speriamo di toglierci questo dente già in giornata, la delusione comunque sarà tanta perché ci siamo illusi per l'ennesima volta. E la mazzata arriva sempre da Torino.


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> cerci è una testa calda???


Non è nuovo a litigi con compagni di squadra e allenatori.


----------



## Pivellino (2 Luglio 2014)

Sinceramente non mi strappo i capelli per Iturbe e penso anche che la buona notizia sia che abbiamo uno stanziamento per il mercato, credo pure che si possa trovare qualcosa di interessante a quelle cifre sul mercato.
Per quanto riguarda la juve sta operando sul mercato come faceva negli anni 70 e 80: fa ostruzionismo acquistando anche giocatori che non gli interessano troppo per limitare la concorrenza.
Iturbe secondo me rischia di fare parecchia panca alla juve.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non è nuovo a litigi con compagni di squadra e allenatori.



Si litiga tutti, ma che ora sia una testa calda mi sembra un po' esagerato!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2014)

L'ennesima figuraccia, l'ennesimo palo in faccia, oltre al danno di ararci ogni campionato, ci beffano prendendo i nostri obiettivi.
Ma mentre la Rube trattava Iturbe, il miglior dirigente del mondo che faceva? Spolverava i trofei?


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*



A queste cifre se il milan diserta è buon senso altro che figuraccia. Chi ci ha guadagnato qui è il porto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*



Che delusione, a quel punto andavamo dritti su Taarabt ed evitavamo figure...


----------



## tequilad (2 Luglio 2014)

Beh se offrono 25 milioni....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

e anche questo è andato ... Schifato deluso e con la voglia di disinnamorarsi


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Luglio 2014)

Se va avanti così la Juve spenderà 50 milioni sul mercato. Ergo partirà un big.

Detto sinceramente sto Iturbe per valere 25 milioni non capisco cosa abbia fatto. Non giustifico Galliani, che ormai sta assumendo la forma di un inconcludente filojuventino , però a certe cifre non giustifico certi acquisti.


----------



## Pivellino (2 Luglio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Se va avanti così la Juve spenderà 50 milioni sul mercato. Ergo partirà un big.
> 
> Detto sinceramente sto Iturbe per valere 25 milioni non capisco cosa abbia fatto. Non giustifico Galliani, che ormai sta assumendo la forma di un inconcludente filojuventino , però a certe cifre non giustifico certi acquisti.



ma infatti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Comunque se il Verona si accontenta di 25M stando a Pedullà e Laudisa noi dovremmo averli. Non capisco quindi questo rallentamento o ripensamento. Esporsi a certe figure, dopo averne fatte altre di simili, è davvero da dilettanti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Pedullà: "settimana decisiva per Iturbe, vedremo diversi incontri e rilanci. Ad oggi è soltanto Juve-Milan ma non escludo l'inserimento a sorpresa di altre squadre. I bianconeri possono contare su un eccellente tesoretto fatto dalle cessioni, e quindi forzeranno la mano, provando sempre ad inserire Quagliarella nella trattativa. Il Milan non molla di un centimetro, si sente forte dei rapporti con il Verona che gli consentirebbero come minimo di pareggiare l'offerta bianconera. Ma non possono permettersi di traccheggiare troppo."*


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2014)

25 milioni per Iturbe sarebbero troppi forse 10 anni fa. Con le cifre che girano oggi, 25 milioni per Iturbe sono il prezzo giusto. Anzi, avesse giocato in Spagna, probabilmente l'avrebbe comprato qualcuno a 30-40 mil.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "settimana decisiva per Iturbe, vedremo diversi incontri e rilanci. Ad oggi è soltanto Juve-Milan ma non escludo l'inserimento a sorpresa di altre squadre. I bianconeri possono contare su un eccellente tesoretto fatto dalle cessioni, e quindi forzeranno la mano, provando sempre ad inserire Quagliarella nella trattativa. Il Milan non molla di un centimetro, si sente forte dei rapporti con il Verona che gli consentirebbero come minimo di pareggiare l'offerta bianconera. Ma non possono permettersi di traccheggiare troppo."*



Mi sa che e' vicina l'ennesima figura da cioccolatai......


----------



## DOOOOD (2 Luglio 2014)

Non abbiamo bisogno di cedere nessun big per acquistare Iturbe a queste cifre, il budget della juve per il mercato pre-cessioni è di 15 milioni circa

una spesa di 23-25 milioni al momento è sostenibile, soprattutto se ne pagano 15 in una prima trance ed il resto frazionato (richiesta del verona).

La cessione di Vucinic se confermata, aumenterà notevolmente il potere di acquisto.

In Iturbe I trust...pagato caro, ma ha 21 anni ed ancora ampi margini di crescita


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Coi soldi di vucinic si sono pagato sturaro


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

la juve prende tutti,morata,iturbe,rabiot,vrsaliko,evra. sturaro a 10 milioni complessivi e altre 2-3 operazioni con soli 25 milioni e non cedendo nessuno?

si,ci credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*


----------



## cris (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*



eh vabbe... questi comprano tutti, altri anni di degrado ci spettano


----------



## neversayconte (2 Luglio 2014)

se va avanti così la juve vincera i prossimi 15 scudetti.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> la juve prende tutti,morata,iturbe,rabiot,vrsaliko,evra. sturaro a 10 milioni complessivi e altre 2-3 operazioni con soli 25 milioni e non cedendo nessuno?
> 
> si,ci credo.



ma pure se devono cedere pogba per esempio... questi pensano sempre a investire, migliorare...
prendono i migliori giovani italiani... e li lasciano in prestito... poi si ritrovano con giocatori interessantissimi.... o se hanno sbagliato si ritrovano con gente giovane con un ingaggio basso che possono poi mandare altrove senza perdere troppi soldi.

insomma il contrario di quello che facciamo noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*



non capisco come pensano di potere schierare sanchez (seconda punta o prima punta atipica), tevez (seconda punta o prima punta atipica) e iturbe (esterno destro).

per me quelli 3 non vanno molto bene insieme.
se prendono iturbe devono buttarsi su un esterno sinistro.


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2014)

Ormai Iturbe è quasi saltato... si deve virare su altri giocatori,Lavezzi di sicuro non arriva,secondo me,in attacco,se non arriva nessuno,rimane sicuramente,uno frà Matri,e Robinho,io spero di no,spero almeno che se arriva un attaccante,sia meglio,ma dubito che il Milan,spenda soldi per un top player!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

lavezzi  .. mi viene il vomito


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Luglio 2014)

Come se per Sanchez bastassero cinque spiccioli. Ma smettiamola, i giornali come anche i siti internet giocano sul sensazionalismo, guadagnano sulle balle che scrivono ogni giorno.

Iturbe se va da loro per quella cifra è perché evidentemente sarà messo titolare, la Juventus sarà anche tra le più ricche in Italia, ma non ha la capacità di acquistare riserve con certi numeri.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



Se non ha intenzione di mollare Iturbe, deve programmare un incontro immediato, altrimenti dimostreranno che la storiella della rescissione di Kakà, fondamentale per rilanciare il mercato era soltanto una balla (come credo).


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

Letto adesso che addirittura lo vogliono annunciare oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non ha intenzione di mollare Iturbe, deve programmare un incontro immediato, altrimenti dimostreranno che la storiella della rescissione di Kakà, fondamentale per rilanciare il mercato era soltanto una balla (come credo).



Come sempre aggiungerei.. quanti anni sono che il duo ci prende per i fondelli ?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre aggiungerei.. quanti anni sono che il duo ci prende per i fondelli ?



Ma non m'incacchio manco più. Ma chissenefrega....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.



Come ho sempre detto e sostenuto non ho mai creduto nel Milan, ho solo sbagliato la squadra pensavo andasse alla Roma, come voleva dimostrarsi non abbiamo mai offerto 25 milioni, perchè se loro chiudono a 25 eh, detto questo ormai noi veniamo messi in mezzo a mille trattative solo per alzare il prezzo agli altri, ovviamente passeremo per l'ennesimo teatrino che in questo caso non capisco, da ci interessa a intavolare una trattativa c'è ne vuole eh.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Luglio 2014)

e anche questo ce lo soffiano..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



Ma non è che Galliani e Sogliano si son messi d'accordo per pubblicizzare la trattativa Milan-Verona per Iturbe, solo per far scattare l'asta sull'argentino??? No, perchè mi puzza sta situazione.....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2014)

non c'è niente da scandalizzarsi se lo prende la juve... secondo voi un giocatore che vuole competere per vincere in italia e giocare in champions dove preferirebbe giocare??


----------



## Albijol (2 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre aggiungerei.. quanti anni sono che il duo ci prende per i fondelli ?



2006 con Sheva OUT Oliveira IN


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che Galliani e Sogliano si son messi d'accordo per pubblicizzare la trattativa Milan-Verona per Iturbe, solo per far scattare l'asta sull'argentino??? No, perchè mi puzza sta situazione.....



Ma certo che è cosi, non ho mai creduto che il Milan tirasse fuori 25 milioni su Berlusconi manco sa chi sia, ormai veniamo messi in mezzo a mille trattative dove magari non centriamo niente, ma se non abbiamo trovato l'accordo per Albertazzi ma che buonissimi rapporti ci possono essere su stiamo parlando di Albertazzi mica un fenomeno.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non ha intenzione di mollare Iturbe, deve programmare un incontro immediato, altrimenti dimostreranno che la storiella della rescissione di Kakà, fondamentale per rilanciare il mercato era soltanto una balla (come credo).


Dei giornali aggiungerei, sinceramente non capisco come mai dobbiamo sempre passare per i teatrini (molte volte ci sono stati eh) ogni volta, io in questa caso non credo , io che non ho mai creduto a tutto quello che è stato detto non mi sento presa in giro anzi.



runner ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo una cosa....
> 
> perchè spendere tutti sti soldi per uno che ha imbroccato una buona stagione in un campionato che è sceso di livello


Io l'avrei preso volentieri ma la cifra ribadisco è folle, è giovane non può che migliorare ma leggendo in giro già lo spacciano per campione di andrei molto cauta su questo.


----------



## runner (2 Luglio 2014)

ma io mi chiedo una cosa....

perchè spendere tutti sti soldi per uno che ha imbroccato una buona stagione in un campionato che è sceso di livello


----------



## Bioware (2 Luglio 2014)

Balotelli più 25 mln e prendiamo Falcao, altro che iturbe


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Balotelli più 25 mln e prendiamo Falcao, altro che iturbe



I 18-20 mln lordi d'ingaggio a Falcao li paghi te??


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me il milan se aveva intenzione di tirare fuori quei soldi era perché era certo di cedere balotelli...di solito abbiamo fatto solo cessioni e poi l acquisto osceno il 31 agosto ,quest anno probabilmente volevano provare il contrario.Io credo un 25 30 milioni sia quello che sperano di ricavare per balo,e mi auguro che raiola stia già lavorando in tal senso....se vogliono davvero iturbe sarà nostro con la conseguenza partenza di balotelli (non certo kaka )altrimenti ho paura di terremo balo ancora per un anno e bo cercheremo di trovargli una collocazione tattica ma credo sia dura! A livello di orgoglio comunque sarebbe il secondo anno che fester e berlusca si fanno fregare da Marotta,...non so questo quanto possa farli felici!Mi auguro invece che i soldi risparmiati per kaka siano investiti il 31 agosto per Taarabt ...quando il qpr non avrà trovato acquirenti e avrà abbassato le pretese...il procuratore del marocchino non é lo stesso di Tevez??mi sembra che galliani con lui abbia un ottimo rapporto...
Comunque se pensiamo di vendere balo per me iturbe é nostro e pazzini sarà titolare la prox stagione


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Balotelli più 25 mln e prendiamo Falcao, altro che iturbe



ormai va al real


----------



## Principe (2 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo una cosa....
> 
> perchè spendere tutti sti soldi per uno che ha imbroccato una buona stagione in un campionato che è sceso di livello


Perché sono cambiati i tempi , qualsiasi giocatore che fa una stagione costa uno sproposito e non dipende certo dalla nazione , o li prendi prima che abbiamo fatto una stagione ottima e scommetti oppure dopo costano dai 25 in su questa è la regola . Ad esempio dopo ieri sera origi 17 anni costa sicuro almeno 20 milioni minimo, prima dal mondiale probabilmente costava la metà .


----------



## Enrico (2 Luglio 2014)

Abbiamo perso Iturbe, come con Tevez..dirigenza incapace, via Galliani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "settimana decisiva per Iturbe, vedremo diversi incontri e rilanci. Ad oggi è soltanto Juve-Milan ma non escludo l'inserimento a sorpresa di altre squadre. I bianconeri possono contare su un eccellente tesoretto fatto dalle cessioni, e quindi forzeranno la mano, provando sempre ad inserire Quagliarella nella trattativa. Il Milan non molla di un centimetro, si sente forte dei rapporti con il Verona che gli consentirebbero come minimo di pareggiare l'offerta bianconera. Ma non possono permettersi di traccheggiare troppo."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



.


----------



## alexxx19 (2 Luglio 2014)

cioè, la Juve si prenderebbe prima Iturbe e poi anche Sanchez? magari poi anche Morata?

bel bugdet per il calciomercato che ha...........


----------



## Dave (2 Luglio 2014)

Io per mie fonti so che questo famigerato sorpasso della Juve non c'è stato, ieri la Juve si è incontrata solo con due procuratori del giocatore, ma il Milan aveva già l'accordo con Iturbe da giorni. In sostanza Milan e Juve sono alla pari.
Oggi comunque il Verona incontrerà sia Milan che Juve visto che il giocatore ha l'accordo con entrambe le squadre a questo punto chi offre di più se lo piglia.


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il miglior dirigente al mondo umiliato ancora una volta da Marotta.Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Dave (2 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> UP


Qui su, come da regolamento, non è possibile riportare "Le proprie fonti".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "settimana decisiva per Iturbe, vedremo diversi incontri e rilanci. Ad oggi è soltanto Juve-Milan ma non escludo l'inserimento a sorpresa di altre squadre. I bianconeri possono contare su un eccellente tesoretto fatto dalle cessioni, e quindi forzeranno la mano, provando sempre ad inserire Quagliarella nella trattativa. Il Milan non molla di un centimetro, si sente forte dei rapporti con il Verona che gli consentirebbero come minimo di pareggiare l'offerta bianconera. Ma non possono permettersi di traccheggiare troppo."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



.


----------



## Pivellino (2 Luglio 2014)

Fantastico essere un giornalista di calciomercato, riesci a fare notizia cambiando il corridore in vantaggio ad ogni curva indipendentemente dalla realtà.
E poi alla fine ti nominano esperto...


----------



## vota DC (2 Luglio 2014)

Comunque come mai la Juventus dovrebbe offrire così tanto per Iturbe che nel modulo attuale neanche so dove andrebbe quando per Tevez offrì pochi spiccioli in più di quanto il Milan offrì per il vice del vice di Balotelli?


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque come mai la Juventus dovrebbe offrire così tanto per Iturbe che nel modulo attuale neanche so dove andrebbe quando per Tevez offrì pochi spiccioli in più di quanto il Milan offrì per il vice del vice di Balotelli?



Conte ha in programma di giocare col 4-3-3.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Andrà alla Juventus. 4 mln il Sassuolo per Peluso, ci rendiamo conto? Continuiamo a dire che Galliani è il miglior dirigente, uno che non sa vendere nessun giocatore, vergogna.


----------



## DOOOOD (2 Luglio 2014)

4-3-3 dalla prossima stagione

difesa da puntellare pesantemente 
centrocampo ok
attacco con

iturbe llorente tevez

se parte llorente

iturbe tevez asamoah?

ad ogni modo iturbe sarebbe il primo esterno offensivo di livello in rosa, direi una figura necessaria in ogni squadra che si rispetti


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il miglior dirigente al mondo umiliato ancora una volta da Marotta.Complimenti vivissimi.



Non fasciamoci la testa senza essercela rotta.

Un accordo con Iturbe non è difficile, così come domani qualsiasi club italiano può raggiungere un accordo con James Rodriguez. 
Il nodo da sciogliere è l'accordo col Verona.
L'offerta della Juve è attualmente troppo bassa e soprattutto il Verona vuole 15 milioni subito. 
Il Verona può aspettare fino alla fine della finestra estiva del calciomercato, non ha fretta.


Sui giornali si legge di Juve su Sanchez, Iturbe, Morata e altri...Come se la Juve fosse piena di soldi. 
Non è ancora successo nulla, aspettiamo.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Andrà alla Juventus. 4 mln il Sassuolo per Peluso, ci rendiamo conto? Continuiamo a dire che Galliani è il miglior dirigente, uno che non sa vendere nessun giocatore, vergogna.



Beh, ha tirato dei pacchi non indifferenti tra Kaka, Shevchenko e Pato.


----------



## andre (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh, ha tirato dei pacchi non indifferenti tra Kaka, Shevchenko e Pato.



Le uniche 3 operazioni sensate che ha fatto. Che poi Pato lo abbiamo venduto a meno della metà del prezzo con cui l'abbiamo comprato...


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Le uniche 3 operazioni sensate che ha fatto. Che poi Pato lo abbiamo venduto a meno della metà del prezzo con cui l'abbiamo comprato...



Mi riferivo all'averlo virtualmente venduto al PSG per 28 milioni più bonus.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 Luglio 2014 sulla sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus per l'esterno del Verona:
> 
> La Juventus è vicinissima a Iturbe. Il club bianconero ha offerto 23 milioni di euro al Verona. Si può chiudere a 25. C'è già l'intesa per l'argentino. Oggi è in programma un nuovo vertice.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato gli agenti del giocatore, con cui ha trovato un accordo a 2M netti per 5 anni. Tra loro c'è anche Mascardi, proprietario del 3% del cartellino del giocatore. Manca ancora l'intesa con il Verona. Oggi può essere la giornata decisiva. Milan sempre alla finestra. Ma adesso la Juve è favorita.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "settimana decisiva per Iturbe, vedremo diversi incontri e rilanci. Ad oggi è soltanto Juve-Milan ma non escludo l'inserimento a sorpresa di altre squadre. I bianconeri possono contare su un eccellente tesoretto fatto dalle cessioni, e quindi forzeranno la mano, provando sempre ad inserire Quagliarella nella trattativa. Il Milan non molla di un centimetro, si sente forte dei rapporti con il Verona che gli consentirebbero come minimo di pareggiare l'offerta bianconera. Ma non possono permettersi di traccheggiare troppo."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma e rilancia: Iturbe-Juve manca solo un milione per convincere il Verona. Poi assalto a Sanchez.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: la Juve ha intenzione di offrire al Verona 20M più uno tra Quagliarella o Giovinco. Oggi proveranno a chiudere la trattativa. Il Milan era a conoscenza dell'incontro Juve-Verona e non ha alcuna intenzione di mollare Iturbe.*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh, ha tirato dei pacchi non indifferenti tra Kaka, Shevchenko e Pato.


Ok, ma non riuscire a cedere Niang, Matri, Nocerino è clamoroso, Marotta avrebbe ricavato già oltre 20 mln. 

Comunque ho letto che forse è scambio alla pari con la metà di Marrone.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Io comunque sono ancora fiducioso, vediamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Bargiggia: "Salgono le quotazioni della Juve dopo l’incontro a Milano con l’entourage del giocatore. Scendono quelle del Milan, nonostante continui i contatti con gli agenti dell’argentino. I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. La Juventus ha dato la disponibilità ad avvicinarsi alla richieste del Verona ma non arriva nemmeno a 25 milioni. Inoltre, il Verona ha problemi con l'ingaggio pesante di Quagliarella. In questa settimana non ci saranno nuovi scenari, anche perché il Verona sta cercando di aprire un’asta internazionale".

Intanto su Milan Channel Mauro Suma, che fino a pochi giorni fa dava per certa la presenza di Kakà al raduno, ribadisce quanto detto dai giornali. Iturbe in questo momento è più vicino alla Juve, loro (come canale telematico) hanno sempre detto che costava molto e non è il caso di deprimersi perché non è assolutamente un altro caso Tevez.*


----------



## Ale (2 Luglio 2014)

Non abbiamo mai avuto i trenta milioni necessari per prenderlo , secondo me non lo abbiamo neanche mai rrattato


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: "Salgono le quotazioni della Juve dopo l’incontro a Milano con l’entourage del giocatore. Scendono quelle del Milan, nonostante continui i contatti con gli agenti dell’argentino. I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. La Juventus ha dato la disponibilità ad avvicinarsi alla richieste del Verona ma non arriva nemmeno a 25 milioni. Inoltre, il Verona ha problemi con l'ingaggio pesante di Quagliarella. In questa settimana non ci saranno nuovi scenari, anche perché il Verona sta cercando di aprire un’asta internazionale".
> 
> Intanto su Milan Channel Mauro Suma, che fino a pochi giorni fa dava per certa la presenza di Kakà al raduno, ribadisce quanto detto dai giornali. Iturbe in questo momento è più vicino alla Juve, loro (come canale telematico) hanno sempre detto che costava molto e non è il caso di deprimersi perché non è assolutamente un altro caso Tevez.*



Mauro "Giano" Suma aveva anche detto, cito:"Se Kakà resta tutto bene tutti contenti, se va via arriverà questa volta un sostituto, ne arriverà uno fortissimo", ma questo chiaramente non lo ricorda ai tifosi.


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

suma fa ridere


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes.*



Ecco... 
Suma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. *



Ahahah, l'ho scritta stamattina questa cosa!
Ve lo giuro, NON SONO Bargiggia 
Vi autorizzerei all'insulto se lo fossi 



> *Intanto su Milan Channel Mauro Suma, che fino a pochi giorni fa dava per certa la presenza di Kakà al raduno, ribadisce quanto detto dai giornali. Iturbe in questo momento è più vicino alla Juve, loro (come canale telematico) hanno sempre detto che costava molto e non è il caso di deprimersi perché non è assolutamente un altro caso Tevez.*



Ennesima balla.
Suma è stato il primo ad associare Iturbe alla partenza di Kakà.
Va bene prendere in giro i tifosi e tenerli con l'anello al naso, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes.*


Ahahaha e ti pareva....che pena


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: "Salgono le quotazioni della Juve dopo l’incontro a Milano con l’entourage del giocatore. Scendono quelle del Milan, nonostante continui i contatti con gli agenti dell’argentino. I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. La Juventus ha dato la disponibilità ad avvicinarsi alla richieste del Verona ma non arriva nemmeno a 25 milioni. Inoltre, il Verona ha problemi con l'ingaggio pesante di Quagliarella. In questa settimana non ci saranno nuovi scenari, anche perché il Verona sta cercando di aprire un’asta internazionale".
> 
> Intanto su Milan Channel Mauro Suma, che fino a pochi giorni fa dava per certa la presenza di Kakà al raduno, ribadisce quanto detto dai giornali. Iturbe in questo momento è più vicino alla Juve, loro (come canale telematico) hanno sempre detto che costava molto e non è il caso di deprimersi perché non è assolutamente un altro caso Tevez.*



*Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*




Mai una gioia!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



Il tutto fa molto molto ridere.....


----------



## peppe75 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ok ok...io però ci credo ancora....fin quando non c'è l'ufficialità...e poi l'ingaggio è altissimo come quello di Mexes che vogliono sbolognare...il psg poi mon lo da mica gratis!


----------



## Principe (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



Bisogna smettere di illuderersi, facciamo ridere e basta .


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*


Non siamo mai stati in corsa, contenta di non averci mai creduto e che sia finita "sta storia".


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bisogna smettere di illuderersi, facciamo ridere e basta .



Non solo pezzenti, ma anche pagliacci. C'era bisogna si fare l'ennesimo teatrino annunciando che la dirigenza stava trattando Iturbe?? Ma tant'è.....


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



up


----------



## Stex (2 Luglio 2014)

degrado


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



Ma quanto credevano di sborsare per Iturbe??? La stessa cifra pagata dal Verona?? Madò......


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

Mi meraviglio di chi si meraviglia. Mi dispiace solo per i tifosi che si erano illusi che quest'anno la musica sarebbe veramente cambiata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Meglio così, tra l'altro io non ci avevo mai creduto minimamente a questa trattativa. Ormai la nostra dimensione è questa, non possiamo competere con Juve, Roma e Napoli, sia sul campo sia sul mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglio di chi si meraviglia. Mi dispiace solo per i tifosi che si erano illusi che quest'anno la musica sarebbe veramente cambiata.



Ah figurati. Seriamente nessuno credeva che Iturbe avesse qualche chances di arrivare al Milan.


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Pensavano di prenderlo in prestito?


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah figurati. Seriamente nessuno credeva che Iturbe avesse qualche chances di arrivare al Milan.



Io un pò ci avevo sperato, che è diverso dal crederci fermamente. Quest'anno mi prenderò, credo, una pausa, almeno dal calciomercato.


----------



## Butcher (2 Luglio 2014)

Come sempre, si meritano una solo parola: ridicoli!


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

ci avrei creduto se non avessimo galliani...uno che non sa vendere neanche una caramella


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.



tutto ciò farà sicuremente decollare la campagna abbonamenti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah figurati. Seriamente nessuno credeva che Iturbe avesse qualche chances di arrivare al Milan.



Ti assicuro che i tifosi che credevano al binomio cessione Kakà-acquisto Iturbe erano una miriade.

In questo forum un po' meno perchè, senza offendere altri tifosi o fare categorie, in questo portale siamo tutti più scaltri, attenti e meno creduloni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Cmq in 3 anni è davvero triste vedere come siamo crollati così repentinamente, tra scelte alquanto discutibili di mercato a politica basata sul risparmio. Dobbiamo tenere duro, prima o poi questo momento passerà.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

cioe' per dire,il sassuolo ha un budget almeno triplo rispetto al nostro,facciamo veramente ridere


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. .
> *



Questa parte comunque è splendida, nessuno se la sarebbe mai aspettata


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2014)

Sì sapeva che sarebbe finita così dai.


----------



## Butcher (2 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa parte comunque è splendida, nessuno se la sarebbe mai aspettata



Ed in questo forum ci fu qualcuno che previde che sarebbe uscita una cosa del genere


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che i tifosi che credevano al binomio cessione Kakà-acquisto Iturbe erano una miriade.
> 
> In questo forum un po' meno perchè, senza offendere altri tifosi o fare categorie, in questo portale siamo tutti più scaltri, attenti e meno creduloni.



In minima parte ci credevamo anche qui, nel momento in cui Tassotti, Barbara e altri ne hanno parlato.
Il punto è che se conosci le tue possibilità economiche (limitate è dir poco) non devi neanche provare ad inserirti per giocatori così costosi perché si sa già come andrà a finire..l'abbiamo visto l'anno scorso con Ljajic che costava la metà.
Ormai il nostro budget per un acquisto è di 6/7 milioni al massimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

Ridicoli fino alla fine.. senza piu un biriciolo di dignità..


----------



## Petrecte (2 Luglio 2014)

Tranquilli il geometra ha già contattato i suoi amici e qualche p0 arriva sicuro.......


----------



## hiei87 (2 Luglio 2014)

Chissà come mai quando il nostro galliani è in corsa per qualcosa con la juve, si mette sempre a 90°. Mai una volta che l'abbia spuntata lui...Vien quasi da pensar male. Prima la scusa era Kakà, ora è diventata Robinho...mi sento un tantino preso in giro...
In ogni caso per Iturbe in sè non mi strappo i capelli...abbiamo molte zone del campo da sistemare, e in teoria quei 25-30 milioni li potremmo spendere meglio...il problema è che li butteremo via come al solito.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ora sotto con gli scambi con Preziosi o con un altro paio di quarant'enni a parametro zero a minimo 2 milioni di euro di ingaggio!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> e in teoria quei 25-30 milioni li potremmo spendere meglio...il problema è che li butteremo via come al solito.



Sempre che esistano davvero


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Avevate qualche dubbio? Ennesimo scudetto della Juve e campionato ancora una volta già deciso molto prima che cominciasse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Quindi alla conclusione di tutto sembrava che sul giocatore ci fosse mezzo mondo invece c'era solo la Juve, Roma e Real avranno solo fatto sondaggi alla fine.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sempre che esistano davvero


Dubito che esistano


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Un ringraziamento anche a Kakà per il tempo che ci ha fatto guadagnare per Iturbe, anche se penso se la sarebbero cavata lo stesso i gobbi.


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

contenti loro di fare un altro campionato lottando per l'europa league..

di sto passo la juve ne vince 5-6 scudetti di fila


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Questa dirigenza si merita solo uno stadio vuoto! Povero Inzaghi, non vorrei essere nei suoi panni, il piazzamento Champions ce lo sogniamo. Le solite illusione per i pochi tifosi che sperano ancora in un rilancio di questa povera squadra e invece arriva l'ennesima porta in faccia.E' indubbio che 25 Mil per Iturbe siano tanti( forse troppi) ma allora cara dirigenza non esporti se sai che poi fai la figura del poveretto, non far passare notizie del tipo via Kakà per Iturbe per poi dover annunciare che ti ritiri perché costa troppo, ma scusate il prezzo non lo sapevate anche prima?
Sempre le solite buffonate di questa dirigenza di buffoni, mettiamoci il cuore in pace anche quest'anno sarà una vergogna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento anche a Kakà per il tempo che ci ha fatto guadagnare per Iturbe, anche se penso se la sarebbero cavata lo stesso i gobbi.



Mo è pure colpa di Kakà? complimenti ai giornalisti che hanno "intortato" ancora una volta la maggior parte dei tifosi e illudendoli, Kakà poteva andare via pure 1 mese fa non cambiava nulla, Milan Channel ha detto chiaramente per problemi economici e i soldi di Kakà li avremmo avuti, io lo sapevo che finiva cosi difatti non ho mai creduto a niente di quello che hanno detto e difatti avevo ragione e continuerò a fare cosi, sono già stata "fregata" troppe volte, in questo caso il Milan ha sbagliato solo a dire che erano interessati e stop il resto l'ha fatto tutto il resto con parole parole e prese in giro verso i tifosi che ci credevano mettendo in Milan in mezzo quando magari pure loro sapevano da giorni e giorni che il Milan non l'avrebbe mai preso ma faceva comodo continuare la tarantella Milan-Juve,questo è il mio pensiero detto e ridetto in questi giorni difatti non lo ribadirò più questione chiusa per me Iturbe


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2014)

Io direi di cacciare Galliani subito,e di vendere subito dopo la società,senza troppe storie,è due anni che si ricevono solo delusioni!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento anche a Kakà per il tempo che ci ha fatto guadagnare per Iturbe, anche se penso se la sarebbero cavata lo stesso i gobbi.



Ma dai, non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso per Iturbe in sè non mi strappo i capelli...abbiamo molte zone del campo da sistemare, e in teoria quei 25-30 milioni li potremmo spendere meglio...il problema è che _*NON LI SPENDEREMO COME AL SOLITO*_.



fIXED


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fIXED


Aspetta a dire che non li spenderemo come al solito, sta dirigenza di incapaci ci ha abituato a chicche deliziose. Matri a 12 milioni è una cosa che neanche a Football Manager accadrebbe.
Secondo me il miglior dirigente dello spazio farà danni devastanti anche quest'anno coi pochi soldi che abbiamo.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Luglio 2014)

stadio deserto e 0 abbonamenti tv...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=1442]showtaarabt[/MENTION] sta stappando lo champagne


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2014)

Società ridicola e io fesso che ci avevo anche creduto,spero in una campagna abbonamenti fallimentare e che fiocchino le disdette alle pay-tv!


----------



## Pivellino (2 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1442]showtaarabt[/MENTION] sta stappando lo champagne



Secondo me era Galliani sotto fake


----------



## colcuoresivince (2 Luglio 2014)

rinnoviamo coppola come quarto portiere ma non prendiamo iturbe, seems legit


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*


Cmq non sono tanto incazzato per non aver preso Iturbe, 25 milioni sono follia per uno come quello. Sono incazzato perchè è l'ennesima pagliacciata confezionata da questi buoni a nulla nei confronti dei tifosi che non meritano di essere presi in giro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Società ridicola e io fesso che ci avevo anche creduto,spero in una campagna abbonamenti fallimentare e che fiocchino le disdette alle pay-tv!



se avessimo una tifoseria seria, il giorno del raduno dovrebbero esserci i fuochi di artificio. Ma non succederà niente.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Nostro unico colpo di mercato sarà il rinnovo di Coppola come quarto portiere e all'occorrenza terzino dx/sx, centrocampista a sostituire Monto o De Jong o attaccante multiuso.


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mo è pure colpa di Kakà? complimenti ai giornalisti che hanno "intortato" ancora una volta la maggior parte dei tifosi e illudendoli, Kakà poteva andare via pure 1 mese fa non cambiava nulla, Milan Channel ha detto chiaramente per problemi economici e i soldi di Kakà li avremmo avuti, io lo sapevo che finiva cosi difatti non ho mai creduto a niente di quello che hanno detto e difatti avevo ragione e continuerò a fare cosi, sono già stata "fregata" troppe volte, in questo caso il Milan ha sbagliato solo a dire che erano interessati e stop il resto l'ha fatto tutto il resto con parole parole e prese in giro verso i tifosi che ci credevano mettendo in Milan in mezzo quando magari pure loro sapevano da giorni e giorni che il Milan non l'avrebbe mai preso ma faceva comodo continuare la tarantella Milan-Juve,questo è il mio pensiero detto e ridetto in questi giorni difatti non lo ribadirò più questione chiusa per me Iturbe



Non era manco quotato che qualcuno incolpasse Kakà, era prevedibile comunque a forza di sentire Suma e gli altri.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cmq non sono tanto incazzato per non aver preso Iturbe, 25 milioni sono follia per uno come quello. Sono incazzato perchè è l'ennesima pagliacciata confezionata da questi buoni a nulla nei confronti dei tifosi che non meritano di essere presi in giro.




Al di là delle dichiarazioni ufficiali, secondo me se Iturbe non arriva non è perchè il Milan non ha voluto spendere i soldi, ma perchè il giocatore vuole la Champions League, ed era l'unico vero ostacolo all'arrivo del giocatore.
Inutile rigirarci attorno, ci sono giocatori che lasciano o rifiutano certi club solo perchè non giocano la Champions.

Se sfuma dirottano tutto su Cerci. Non è la stessa cosa dopo aver puntato su un potenziale fenomeno come Iturbe, ma è comunque un upgrade importante. Per pareggiare le cose dovrebbero prendere sia Cerci (o equivalente) più un altro potenziale fenomeno, come Nico Lopez.


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe costa troppo..ok 25/30 mil sono tanti per un giocatore del genere.
Il milan deve dire cosa puo permettersi e cosa no.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan è ancora in corsa per Iturbe, i rossoneri hanno fatto l'offerta pure stamattina, l'annuncio di Milan Channel era un'analisi sulla difficoltà. La juventus resta la favorita che incontrerà il Verona domani ma il Milan non molla.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

*Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2014)

Dubito,che il Torino,visto che fà l'Europa League,fà partire Cerci... uno da prendere,e rillanciare è Luis Muriel,anche se viene da una stagione negativa! Secondo me,è meglio di Nico Lopez.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> suma fa ridere


ridicolo come sempre



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * I rossoneri hanno chiesto di pazientare ancora una decina di giorni, perché, oltre a Kakà, vogliono provare a piazzare altri due giocatori, in particolare Robinho e Mexes. *


imbarazzante
devo cominciare a evitare di dire in giro per chi tifo, comincia a essere imbarazzante la cosa



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ribadisce: Iturbe non sarà un giocatore del Milan. Costa troppo. Il Milan quindi esce dalla corsa all'argentino.*


non è vero, l'acquisto dell'argentino sarà solo posticipato.
Fra 10 anetti iturbe verrà da noi a parametro zero



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Avevate qualche dubbio? Ennesimo scudetto della Juve e campionato ancora una volta già deciso molto prima che cominciasse.


se è forte come si dice, negli ingranaggi oliati della juventus farà sfracelli



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1442]showtaarabt[/MENTION] sta stappando lo champagne


ahahahahah
che dire a questo punto..speriamo abbia ragione


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan è ancora in corsa per Iturbe, i rossoneri hanno fatto l'offerta pure stamattina, l'annuncio di Milan Channel era un'analisi sulla difficoltà. La juventus resta la favorita che incontrerà il Verona domani ma il Milan non molla.*



.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Dubito,che il Torino,visto che fà l'Europa League,fà partire Cerci... uno da prendere,e rillanciare è Luis Muriel,anche se viene da una stagione negativa! Secondo me,è meglio di Nico Lopez.



Muriel è promettente.
Dal canto mio ritengo Nico Lopez il prossimo Iturbe. 

E' stato Cairo ad aprire alla cessione di Cerci pochi giorni fa. Anche per lui comunque non si scende dai 20 milioni.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*



Visto? 

Siamo maestri in fasciarci la testa senza essercela rotta. 
Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2014)

secondo me adesso ci sarà una virata decisa su Biabiany


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2014)

Su Biabiany,c'è anche l'Inter,che punta forte!


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*


incredibile

tutto questo clamore sta polarizzando ancora di più la situazione : cioè se alla fine non arriva..la sconfitta sarà ingigantita x1000. Se va bene la società darà un forte segnale..."il milan è ancora vivo".
A questo punto si deve comprare.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*


Le comiche....tanto va alla Juve


Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me adesso ci sarà una virata decisa su Biabiany


Ci manca solo sta copia di abate


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> incredibile
> 
> tutto questo clamore sta polarizzando ancora di più la situazione : cioè se alla fine non arriva..la sconfitta sarà ingigantita x1000. Se va bene la società darà un forte segnale..."il milan è ancora vivo".
> A questo punto si deve comprare.



concordo. Da questa vicenda o ne usciamo morti e sepolti, oppure gloriosamente ancora vivi. Ormai non si scappa.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Luglio 2014)

Aspettiamo abbiate fede....


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*



Believe


----------



## Heaven (2 Luglio 2014)

Solo delusioni ormai...


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> incredibile
> 
> tutto questo clamore sta polarizzando ancora di più la situazione : cioè se alla fine non arriva..la sconfitta sarà ingigantita x1000. Se va bene la società darà un forte segnale..."il milan è ancora vivo".
> A questo punto si deve comprare.



Di sicuro se non arriva non possono uscirsene con un giocatore nella norma.
Disintegrerebbero il rapporto con la tifoseria.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Io opto per il morti e sepolti e nella tomba mi ci porto pure Matri a 12Mil e a 3 di ingaggio annui. Se ci penso vorrò schiantarmi con autobus scoperto contro Casa ( di riposo) Milan


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> concordo. Da questa vicenda o ne usciamo morti e sepolti, oppure gloriosamente ancora vivi. Ormai non si scappa.



Noi abbiamo soffiato Menez alla Juve, siamo vivi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan è ancora in corsa per Iturbe, i rossoneri hanno fatto l'offerta pure stamattina, l'annuncio di Milan Channel era un'analisi sulla difficoltà. La juventus resta la favorita che incontrerà il Verona domani ma il Milan non molla.*



Mettiamo caso che stamattina abbiamo presentato una nuova offerta evidentemente è stata rispedita al mittente per quello Mc ha detto quello, non capisco perchp continuano a insistere boh.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*



*Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro se non arriva non possono uscirsene con un giocatore nella norma.
> Disintegrerebbero il rapporto con la tifoseria.



Sono d'accordo, ma bisogna capire qual'è la loro valutazione di giocatore sopra la norma.
Lavezzi?

In tal caso, il rapporto è più che disintegrato... almeno il mio...


----------



## Heaven (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*




Vabbe se è vero che vogliono 30mln, se lo possono tenere.. sinceramente 25 è il massimo che possiamo permetterci Iturbe non ci risolve tutti i problemi che abbiamo


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*



Ma alla Juve stenderanno i tappeti rossi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*



Continuo a pensare che 30 siano veramente troppi.
Se la versione di Di marzio fosse vera, senza farmi intortare o dare qualunque notizia per certa, appoggerei il comportamento della società.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Per una volta che riusciamo a tirar fuori dei soldi, troviamo un Verona qualsiasi che ci taccheggia....... per fortuna Sogliano è amico di Galliani e l'anno prossimo dovrebbe venire al Milan........


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma bisogna capire qual'è la loro valutazione di giocatore sopra la norma.
> Lavezzi?
> 
> In tal caso, il rapporto è più che disintegrato... almeno il mio...




Cerci. Però non è la stessa cosa. Cerci è un ottimo giocatore, uno che fa la differenza, ma è fatto e finito. Non avrà miglioramenti. 
Iturbe invece già ora è meglio di Cerci ed ha comunque margini di miglioramento enormi. Il giovane campione dà entusiasmo, fa sognare. Se prendessero Cerci più un giovane (Nico Lopez, Origi, Depay...), allora bilancierebbero le cose.

Prima però vediamo cosa succede con Iturbe.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Se avessimo veramente offerto 25 era già nostro secondo me, il Verona ha necessità di venderlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*



.


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cerci. Però non è la stessa cosa. Cerci è un ottimo giocatore, uno che fa la differenza, ma è fatto e finito. Non avrà miglioramenti.
> Iturbe invece già ora è meglio di Cerci ed ha comunque margini di miglioramento enormi. Il giovane campione dà entusiasmo, fa sognare. Se prendessero Cerci più un giovane (Nico Lopez, Origi, Depay...), allora bilancierebbero le cose.
> 
> Prima però vediamo cosa succede con Iturbe.



Quoto,magari anche uno come Lens,o Boetius.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Se avessimo veramente offerto 25 era già nostro secondo me, il Verona ha necessità di venderlo



Il Verona ha necessità di venderlo entro la fine del calciomercato estivo, ma non adesso.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Un colpo( o miracolo) paragonabile all'acquisto di Iturbe sarebbe mandar via constant, nocerino, mexes, robinho, matri & co.


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha necessità di venderlo entro la fine del calciomercato estivo, ma non adesso.


Il mercato del Verona è bloccato dal fatto che hanno già speso 15 milioni di euro per riscattarlo, non possono tirare troppo per le lunghe la trattativa.
Entro questa settimana o massimo la prossima o Milan o Juve lo prenderanno a 25 milioni, questa è la mia sensazione


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

_*Di Marzio: offerta del Milan completamente in denaro senza contropartite tecniche.*_


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Se l'alternativa è Lavezzi è meglio attentare subito alla vita del geometra Galliani.In alternativa a Iturbe proverei Griezamnn.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*





Aron ha scritto:


> _*Di Marzio: offerta del Milan completamente in denaro senza contropartite tecniche.*_



A questo punto non si può dire che la trattativa sia un bluff o che non ci stiamo provando.


----------



## Serginho (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha necessità di venderlo entro la fine del calciomercato estivo, ma non adesso.



Il Verona ha speso 15 mln per riscattarlo, deve venderlo perché altrimenti non può fare mercato


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*


Però accettano 21 dalla juve più Quagliacesso...


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha speso 15 mln per riscattarlo, deve venderlo perché altrimenti non può fare mercato


Esattamente


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa è Lavezzi è meglio attentare subito alla vita del geometra Galliani.In alternativa a Iturbe proverei Griezamnn.



Lavezzi è fumo negli occhi al momento. Al massimo se ne potrebbe riparlare per i saldi d'agosto, sempre se lui è disposto a ridursi l'ingaggio e a giocare senza Champions.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Per Iturbe secondo me pesa troppo il fatto di giocare in Champions.Il giocatore è chiaro che preferisce la Juve per il fattore CHL.Noi puntiamo sull'offerta economica al Verona ma se non convinci il giocatore la vedo dura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Però accettano 21 dalla juve più Quagliacesso...



se non sbaglio Di Marzio non ha mai parlato di 21M + Sfogliatella. Sono stati altri a farlo. Lui non ha ancora esplicitato l'offerta bianconera e li da in vantaggio solo per l'accordo col giocatore.


----------



## Lollanza82 (2 Luglio 2014)

Di Marzio come l'Oracolo di Delphi


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha speso 15 mln per riscattarlo, deve venderlo perché altrimenti non può fare mercato



Sì ma non ha urgenza.
Il mercato del Verona e delle squadre piccole è completamente diverso da quello delle big.
Anche se domani vendessero Iturbe al Real Madrid per 40 milioni, la loro campagna acquisti potrebbe comunque basarsi unicamente su parametri zero e prestiti gratuiti e tenere i 40 milioni in saccoccia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*





Aron ha scritto:


> _*Di Marzio: offerta del Milan completamente in denaro senza contropartite tecniche.*_



.


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> _*Di Marzio: offerta del Milan completamente in denaro senza contropartite tecniche.*_



Quante ne sta sparando Di Marzio? Ormai non credo più a niente.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Però accettano 21 dalla juve più Quagliacesso...



Già. 

Ecco perchè è inutile parlare di strada spianata per la Juve (c'è qualche sito che ha scritto che la Juve chiude a 25).
Il Verona ne vuole 30, di cui 15 in contanti e (almeno per il momento) senza contropartite tecniche.
Punto.

Chi prima arriva a 30, prende Iturbe. Che sia la Juve, il Milan, la Roma o chiunque altro.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quante ne sta sparando Di Marzio? Ormai non credo più a niente.



E' il giornalista italiano più credibile e professionale (o comunque uno dei più affidabili) per le news sul calciomercato.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2014)

Riscattiamo Taarabt e spendiamo quei soldi in altri reparti. Forza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Di Marzio: il Milan è ancora in corsa per Itubre. Milan Channel ha fatto solo analisi sulla difficoltà dell'affare. Intanto i rossoneri hanno presentato un'altra offerta anche stamattina. La Juve resta favorita per l'accordo con il giocatore e vedranno il Verona domani. Ma il Milan non molla affatto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Verona non cambia idea. Vuole 30M. Il Milan stamattina ha offerto davvero parecchi soldi (già arrivato a 25M) ma non sono stati ritenuti sufficienti.*





Aron ha scritto:


> _*Di Marzio: offerta del Milan completamente in denaro senza contropartite tecniche.*_



*Di Marzio: chi arriva prima a 30M prende Iturbe. Il giocatore da la priorità alla Juve per via della CL.*


----------



## alexxx19 (2 Luglio 2014)

io sarei contento prendessimo Iturbe, ma poi penso che bisognerebbe investire anche negli altri reparti e credo che questo sarebbe l' unico colpo di mercato (oltre forse alla conferma di Ramì)


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: chi arriva prima a 30M prende Iturbe. Il giocatore da la priorità alla Juve per via della CL.*



E' l'unico vero elemento che ci ostacola.
A 30 milioni in un qualche modo il Milan ci arriva (25 milioni messi dalla proprietà più 5 milioni provenienti da una cessione), è la Champions che mi preoccupa.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> io sarei contento prendessimo Iturbe, ma poi penso che bisognerebbe investire anche negli altri reparti e credo che questo sarebbe l' unico colpo di mercato (oltre forse alla conferma di Ramì)



A Milan Channel si sono esposti ufficialmente dicendo che a centrocampo ci sarà un rinforzo dai piedi buoni.
Spero in Baselli piuttosto che in Eremenko.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Luglio 2014)

30 milioni 


A sto punto spero lo prenda la Juve, non è così improbabile che si riveli un flop, quello forte da prendere al Verona era Jorginho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Pedullà ha fatto praticamente capire che andrà alla Juve quasi sicuramente e non parla di rilanci da parte del Milan.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2014)

a quel prezzo prendo rami, taarabt e un centrocampista come baselli.

che se lo prendano.
poi voglio vedere con quale modulo si schierano.


----------



## matteo (2 Luglio 2014)

Non sono sorpreso....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma se siamo disposti ad arrivare a 20 milioni o anche 25, non è meglio spenderne 7 per Taarabt? Tanto tra Iturbe e Taarabt non c'è grossa differenza.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (2 Luglio 2014)

il giocatore dimostra stupidità andando alla juve solo per la CL. sicuro che farà la fine di giovinco. Giocherà la coppa italia e si svaluterà nel giro di 6 mesi. a 30 milioni vada pure alla juve. non penso che con lui possano competere per la CL. noi con 30 milioni possiamo aggiustare 2 reparti (difesa e centro)


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo disposti ad arrivare a 20 milioni o anche 25, non è meglio spenderne 7 per Taarabt? Tanto tra Iturbe e Taarabt non c'è grossa differenza.



Per me un pò di differenza c'è, e tanto sai meglio di me che non prenderemo mai un centrocampista a 20 mln. Purtroppo l'equazione non è cos' facile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: chi arriva prima a 30M prende Iturbe. Il giocatore da la priorità alla Juve per via della CL.*



30 milioni cash non glieli da nessuno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo disposti ad arrivare a 20 milioni o anche 25, non è meglio spenderne 7 per Taarabt? Tanto tra Iturbe e Taarabt non c'è grossa differenza.



Taarabt è una grossa incognita secondo me,come Iturbe.Diciamo che mi ricorda Boateng.
La differenza è che uno può diventare un campione,l'altro può al massimo confermarsi un buonissimo giocatore.
Detto ciò,avrei riscattato Adel e lasciato perdere Menez.


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo disposti ad arrivare a 20 milioni o anche 25, non è meglio spenderne 7 per Taarabt? Tanto tra Iturbe e Taarabt non c'è grossa differenza.



Io prenderei Perisic o Mirallas, gente che ti fa la fascia 50 volte a partita e salta spesso l'uomo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

*Suma su Facebook: Il collega Gianluca Di Marzio, che stimo molto, è stato carino e ha precisato. Lo ringrazio. In breve: nel Milan Channel Live delle 13.30 di oggi non ho MAI detto che il Milan si ritira dalla corsa per Iturbe. Ho solo illustrato le opinioni diverse fra gli addetti ai lavori sul tema e soprattutto le difficoltà dell'intera vicenda, perché Iturbe è molto caro e perché non voglio che i tifosi del Milan, che mi stanno tutti a cuore, si illudano. Ma Adriano Galliani, che non ha mai detto e lo ribadisco che avfrebbe preso Iturbe, sta lavorando duro sul fronte dei 4/5 attaccanti per i quali è necessario trovare una sistemazione, e tutto il fronte d'attacco è costantemente monitorato. Il Milan è sempre alla ricerca di un attaccante di fascia destra. Altri particolari in MVP alle 17.00.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me un pò di differenza c'è, e tanto sai meglio di me che non prenderemo mai un centrocampista a 20 mln. Purtroppo l'equazione non è cos' facile.


Ci sarà anche ma non tale da giustificare una differenza di quasi 20 milioni tra loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io prenderei Perisic o Mirallas, gente che ti fa la fascia 50 volte a partita e salta spesso l'uomo.


Gente che ad Aldo Rossi manco conoscono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Taarabt è una grossa incognita secondo me,come Iturbe.Diciamo che mi ricorda Boateng.
> La differenza è che uno può diventare un campione,l'altro può al massimo confermarsi un buonissimo giocatore.
> Detto ciò,avrei riscattato Adel e lasciato perdere Menez.


La differenza economica non giustifica quella tecnica secondo me.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2014)

*Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Suma su Facebook: Il collega Gianluca Di Marzio, che stimo molto, è stato carino e ha precisato. Lo ringrazio. In breve: nel Milan Channel Live delle 13.30 di oggi non ho MAI detto che il Milan si ritira dalla corsa per Iturbe. Ho solo illustrato le opinioni diverse fra gli addetti ai lavori sul tema e soprattutto le difficoltà dell'intera vicenda, perché Iturbe è molto caro e perché non voglio che i tifosi del Milan, che mi stanno tutti a cuore, si illudano. Ma Adriano Galliani, che non ha mai detto e lo ribadisco che avfrebbe preso Iturbe, sta lavorando duro sul fronte dei 4/5 attaccanti per i quali è necessario trovare una sistemazione, e tutto il fronte d'attacco è costantemente monitorato. Il Milan è sempre alla ricerca di un attaccante di fascia destra. Altri particolari in MVP alle 17.00.*



Robinho, Matri, Binho, Niang e forse Saponara..in pratica prima cediamo questi e poi prendiamo un esterno.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo disposti ad arrivare a 20 milioni o anche 25, non è meglio spenderne 7 per Taarabt? Tanto tra Iturbe e Taarabt non c'è grossa differenza.



Taarabt non è un'ala destra. 
Vogliono un'ala destra che rientri sul sinistro, e che potenzi notevolmente l'attacco.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Suma su Facebook: Il collega Gianluca Di Marzio, che stimo molto, è stato carino e ha precisato. Lo ringrazio. In breve: nel Milan Channel Live delle 13.30 di oggi non ho MAI detto che il Milan si ritira dalla corsa per Iturbe. Ho solo illustrato le opinioni diverse fra gli addetti ai lavori sul tema e soprattutto le difficoltà dell'intera vicenda, perché Iturbe è molto caro e perché non voglio che i tifosi del Milan, che mi stanno tutti a cuore, si illudano. Ma Adriano Galliani, che non ha mai detto e lo ribadisco che avfrebbe preso Iturbe, sta lavorando duro sul fronte dei 4/5 attaccanti per i quali è necessario trovare una sistemazione, e tutto il fronte d'attacco è costantemente monitorato. Il Milan è sempre alla ricerca di un attaccante di fascia destra. Altri particolari in MVP alle 17.00.*



Insomma due mani davanti e due dietro. In pieno stile Suma (ma non gliene dò una colpa).


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gente che ad Aldo Rossi manco conoscono.



Bastare accendere la tv


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*


Se così fosse non capisco come il Verona possa rifiutare


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*









Se una squadra avesse realmente formulato un'offerta di questo genere, il giocatore sarebbe stato venduto in 2 secondi, Milan, Juve, Roma, Crotone o Poggibonsi che sia. A me piace, ma non vale minimamente tutti questi soldi o quantomeno non li vale di certo al momento.


----------



## vota DC (2 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte ha in programma di giocare col 4-3-3.



Accidenti. Così non lo ferma nessuno. Tra l'altro con quella formazione può schierare Licoso in difesa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Stento a crederci,anche perché sarebbe un'offerta impareggiabile.
Ripeto,allo stato attuale 30 milioni non li offre nessuno,e 28 sono già tantissimi.


----------



## alexxx19 (2 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Il meteo qui fa schifo per essere luglio, ma che tra un po' addirittura si metta a nevicare?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Se fosse vera l'offerta, a queste cifre lo prendiamo. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Comunque non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Accidenti. Così non lo ferma nessuno. Tra l'altro con quella formazione può schierare Licoso in difesa.



Liechtenstein ieri è stato il migliore in campo


----------



## peppe75 (2 Luglio 2014)

Voi mi crederete pazzo..ma io confermo lo prendiamo noi...vedrete


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2014)

E nel frattempo Iturbe su twitter
"Paciencia que falta el golpe final"


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Non ci capisco più nulla. Se offrono tutti quei soldi credo che sappiamo già a chi dare matri e bingo


----------



## smallball (2 Luglio 2014)

assolutamente non vale un'offerta del genere


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Comunque non vale tutti sti soldi. In prospettiva potrà valerne anche 50, ma ora....

Bah, sono impazziti!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi.


Sono d'accordo per me 20 sono fin troppi, il problema è il riscatto che aveva fissato il Porto (15 milioni).


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Luglio 2014)

Questa telenovella mi sta uccidendo...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Questa telenovella mi sta uccidendo...



A me fa morire dal ridere invece....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi.





smallball ha scritto:


> assolutamente non vale un'offerta del genere





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non vale tutti sti soldi. In prospettiva potrà valerne anche 50, ma ora....
> 
> Bah, sono impazziti!!!



Bah per me tra 25 che volevamo dare e 28 non c'è alcuna differenza onestamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



Abbiamo 28 milioni per Iturbe e poi andiamo in giro a barboneggiare per Rami e Taarabt? Boh non ha senso!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Colpo di scena, il Milan offre 28 milioni per Iturbe.*



*Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*



SE tutto questo è vero e va alla Juventus mi dispiace ma non si può dare addosso alla dirigenza anche questa volta.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me fa morire dal ridere invece....



....q8neeeee!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi due anni. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*



Mah, non ci credo finchè non sarà ufficile.

Il Milan che spende 28 mln per un giocatore (giovane) non si vede dall'inizio 2000. L'ultimo grande acquisto fu Nesta. A parte i 22 per Gilardino  e Ronadilho


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Luglio 2014)

se non esce nessuna foto con galliani ed iturbe insieme a cena , e' nostro.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*



E' l'ultima Re?? L'hai sentita in diretta???


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2014)

Tre anni a fare i pezzenti e tutto d'un tratto tirano fuori 30 milioni di euro, bah ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' l'ultima Re?? L'hai sentita in diretta???



si, questa è davvero l'ultimissima notizia firmata Sky. Tuttavia ribadiscono la solfa che per via dell'accordo col giocatore, la Juve per loro rimane in vantaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastare accendere la tv


I nostri database hanno accesso soltanto ai parametri 0.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*



*Iturbe su Twitter: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale..."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si, questa è davvero l'ultimissima notizia firmata Sky. Tuttavia ribadiscono la solfa che per via dell'accordo col giocatore, la Juve per loro rimane in vantaggio.



Qua finisce che la Juventus offre di meno ( se la nostra offerta è reale) ma il giocatore vuole andare via e noi ci dobbiamo "subire" il rifiuto di Iturbe ancora peggio.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 28 milioni per Iturbe e poi andiamo in giro a barboneggiare per Rami e Taarabt? Boh non ha senso!



Per Rami mi trovi completamente d'accordo, secondo me Taarabt proprio non lo volevamo riscattare a questo punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Iturbe su Twitter: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale..."*



.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Qua finisce che la Juventus offre di meno ( se la nostra offerta è reale) ma il giocatore vuole andare via e noi ci dobbiamo "subire" il rifiuto di Iturbe ancora peggio.



Boh, a me questa storia della Champions' League non convince. Alla fine, ipoteticamente, sarebbe solamente quest'anno quello in cui non la farebbe. Parlo Ipoteticamente. E Iturbe non è un giocatore affermato che, perdendo un anno di Champions, perde visibilità. Se si impunta per andare da loro vuol dire che il progetto, oltre che lo stipendio, che gli offrono, è migliore.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 28 milioni per Iturbe e poi andiamo in giro a barboneggiare per Rami e Taarabt? Boh non ha senso!



E' giusto così.
Il fatto che si decida di fare un investimento importante non significa che si debbano spendere inutilmente i soldi.
Se il Milan crede di poter prendere Rami a una cifra inferiore a quella del riscatto è giusto che ci provi. Al momento Rami non può arrivare a causa della situazione gestionale del Valencia, ma il suo ritorno è una formalità.
Taarabt non arriva perchè non lo vogliono, a prescindere dai soldi.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Luglio 2014)

La Rube corre così forte che vederla ruzzolare sarà ancora megliooo..


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

ma infatti,anche a me piace taarabt,ma nessuno ha mai pensato che magari e' inzaghi a non volerlo preferendo altro?


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Iturbe su Twitter: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale..."*



si riferisce alla juve?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Iturbe su Twitter: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale..."*



Da parte mia la proprietà e la dirigenza possono ricevere già un fragoroso applauso. Erano anni che non offrivamo simili cifre per un solo giocatore. Spero soltanto che questi soldi, se dovesse andar male Iturbe, verranno usati per altri giocatori.


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> La Rube corre così forte che vederla ruzzolare sarà ancora megliooo..



piano che magari rimaniamo delusi dai


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> assolutamente non vale un'offerta del genere



Attualmente no. Considerando quello che può diventare, li vale tutti.
E' come per Balotelli. Prima del Mondiale il Milan poteva chiedere alle big d'Europa una cifra pari a 35 milioni, non perchè li valesse, ma perchè potrebbe valerli nel momento in cui esplode. Dopo il Mondiale la valutazione che hanno fatto molti club è che Balotelli non esploderà più, quindi non ne vale più quella cifra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Boh, a me questa storia della Champions' League non convince. Alla fine, ipoteticamente, sarebbe solamente quest'anno quello in cui non la farebbe. Parlo Ipoteticamente. E Iturbe non è un giocatore affermato che, perdendo un anno di Champions, perde visibilità. Se si impunta per andare da loro vuol dire che il progetto, oltre che lo stipendio, che gli offrono, è migliore.



Vero ma sky non mi sembra che ci stia prendendo molto come ha postato re ,al momento dice che siamo a un passo dal giocatore ma poi dicono che la juve rimane favorita? , mah ho paura dell'ennesima batosta già ve la siete presa oggi ( per chi ci credeva) mo domani un'altra mah.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan verrebbe incontro al Verona in tutte le sue richieste: 17M verrebbero elargiti subito e altri 11M nei successivi esercizi. Il Milan è davvero ad un passo dal giocatore.*



Dai dai che vediamo Iturbe al raduno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> si riferisce alla juve?



Non si sa, si sa che domani la Juventus incontra il Verona quindi io penso di si che domani si chiuda e si riferisca alla juve.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2014)

Direi che ormai sia vostro. E fu così che perdemmo l'ennesimo giocatore a causa di una proprietà che non vuole spendere...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vero ma sky non mi sembra che ci stia prendendo molto come ha postato re ,al momento dice che siamo a un passo dal giocatore ma poi dicono che la juve rimane favorita? , mah ho paura dell'ennesima batosta già ve la siete presa oggi ( per chi ci credeva) mo domani un'altra mah.



No no, ma infatti. Io non so se per Iturbe sono più importanti i soldi o il progetto, ma dubito fortemente che sia così poco lungimirante da impuntarsi solo per la Champions' di quest'anno. Se si impunta per andare da loro (nel senso che, se troviamo l'accordo noi coi gialloblu felsinei e quelli là no lui da noi non ci viene) è perchè gli sono state offerte più prospettive nel futuro e/o più soldi all'anno.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vero ma sky non mi sembra che ci stia prendendo molto come ha postato re ,al momento dice che siamo a un passo dal giocatore ma poi dicono che la juve rimane favorita? , mah ho paura dell'ennesima batosta già ve la siete presa oggi ( per chi ci credeva) mo domani un'altra mah.



Il Milan non è mai stato tagliato fuori dalla corsa per Iturbe nonostante certi titoloni. Lo dimostrano ufficialmente le ultime notizie. 

Aspettiamo e vediamo...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Direi che ormai sia vostro. E fu così che perdemmo l'ennesimo giocatore a causa di una proprietà che non vuole spendere...



Tifi per il Milan vero?


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Iturbe su Twitter: "pazienza che manca il colpo finale..."*



Gli ho risposto su Twitter, ora si è convinto sicuramente


----------

